# Looking for Detailed A/C Service Procedure with Pictures



## rlarviso (Mar 25, 2011)

Does anyone have a detailed service procedure to vacuum and recharge A/C systems for a 2002 Nissan Altima that would include recommended hi and low A/C pressure guage readings according to differing ambient temperatures?


----------

